

Ask HN: Is personal branding of startup founders important? - richardmoh

Building new startups would mean delivering a brand that is first unknown to the communities. In building startups, would the branding of founders matter in &quot;make or break&quot; question of a new startup?
======
coryl
People generally don't adopt new products because the owner is interesting.
They buy or use your thing because it solves a problem for them.

------
dazpaz
Often the team and their connections matter way more than the idea itself, or
the execution. So I'd say yay, super important.

------
rajacombinator
Super important in getting funded, but I'd venture a guess that it's a
contrarian sign for product success.

------
alain94040
No. Can you name the CEOs of the top-10 startups on Product Hunt right now?

